# Do you garden ???  Here's an important message...



## daveomak (Jul 10, 2019)

This message came via my Medicare Provider..

Gardening this summer? Whether you’re new to gardening or have a green thumb, remember to keep your health and safety a priority.

*Did you know that gardeners can be prone to tetanus infections?* Tetanus lives in the soil and enters the body through breaks in the skin, especially when using sharp tools, digging in the dirt, or handling plants with sharp points.

Before you start gardening this season:


*Make sure your **tetanus, diphtheria, and pertussis (Tdap) vaccination** is up-to-date.* 

*Use a good set of gardening gloves*, which can help lower the risk for skin irritations and cuts.


----------



## PoukieBear (Jul 10, 2019)

Thanks for the good safety tip!

For those wondering, your Tetanus shot needs to be updated every 10 years.

If you can’t remember when your last shot was, you’re likely due for another.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 10, 2019)

Tetanus Shot.  What's that?  lol!


----------



## sandyut (Jul 10, 2019)

all you have to do is land in the ER more than once every ten years and they will give you one if you cant recall the last time you had one - which I never can.  for better or worse my ER visits are more than every 10 years...


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 10, 2019)

I guess I'm lucky since my last ER visit was in 1985 for a broken collarbone.  And now that I have probably jinxed myself, I'm off to make sure my health insurance is paid up!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 10, 2019)

Hmmmm! 
Now, I have a good excuse to not do any yardwork. 
When my wife starts prodding me to do some, I'll ask her if she is hoping I get lockjaw.


----------



## dr k (Jul 10, 2019)

Tetanus, Anthrax are spore formers like the three spore forming foodbourne pathogens: clostridium Botulinum, clostridium perfringen and bacillus cereus. They are hibernating till they are in an environment they can vegetate and grow in a cut or low acid, high water activity.


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 10, 2019)

Holly2015 said:


> This year I switched to lazy mans gardening. 5 gallon self watering planters make things very hands off. I add miracle grow water once every 7 to 10 days and spritz leaves with water/Epsom salt solution every two weeks.
> 
> No weeding no bending and I've never had niceer looking plants.
> 
> View attachment 400212



I need more information please


----------

